# Florida keys



## bogof1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking for something in the Florida Keys from 5th November for a week if possible. Can anyone help? Ideally would be a minimum of one bedroom but willing to consider a studio also
Thanks


----------



## bogof1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Still needed


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2016)

There are a limited number of rentals in this area, and they usually go for more than $100 per night, so it may be difficult to find a rental in this forum, where the limit is $100 per night.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 27, 2016)

I started to look for you, but can you be a little more specific, please ? Upper Keys, Key West or other ?

What's your price range ? Asking this as I saw something on Redweek, but it was $$$ for a 2 bedroom.


Thanks !



-


----------



## bogof1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for your comments and advice, folks. 
I am very flexible as to where I stay. I've been to Florida lots of times but never been to the Keys so I really don't mind where I stay. I'd like to stay in Key West but realise that may be not be possible. Somewhere in mid keys would be very nice. I could stretch to a two bed but it would mean altering my plans and inviting some friends to come stay which would be nice so definitely not out of the question.


----------

